# TMI question about CM after ov, possible pregnancy?



## lisaf

TMI WARNING!!!!

I normally get creamy CM after ovulation. I got that this time, but the past couple of days, I've gotten CM that seems more snotty (I warned you). Its a little bit yellowish, and I would almost say it was EWCM but its not slippery and its not stretchy in general..
Extra TMI warning!!
Its sort of like I get this clump that will stretch, but it doesn't break apart.

Anyone know what this is? Is it possibly a pregnancy sign?
10dpo, temp chart has been completely different than prior temp charts... have had cramping that feels like pressure in my abdomen area... BFN this morning.


----------



## Razcox

Hello,

Well from about 11DPO with my :bfp: i got just the kind of CM your are decribing. Yellow snotty CM which was odd as normally i get a bit dry at this point. I think its a good sign if its not normal for your cycle and its combined with high temps above the cover line.

I wounldnt worry about the :bfn: i never test before the day AF is due as everytime i have i got a :bfn: even when a few days later at 14DPO i got a :bfp:


----------



## schnoodle

sounds good hun x


----------



## Clare1981

I have this too, the exact same thing you are describing but I am only 5dpo and had the first lot 2dpo, had quite abit yesterday too. Im not sure if its any different to previous cycles because this is only our second month of trying BUT I will say Ive never seen anything quite like the lot I lost at 2dpo!! I was quite shocked, its the most CM Ive seen ever even around OV! Fingers crossed for us both xxxxxx


----------



## Blah11

I sometimes get this when I'm not preg. I have it at the moment too. Its like sticky/dry cm with 'clumps' :sick: Your chart looks good though :thumbup:


----------



## lisaf

Still BFNs, but my spotting hasn't started yet which is a good sign since its usually here by now. 
Temp dipped though so I'm not sure what to think. I'll keep testing until the end.


----------



## CandyApple19

goodluckkkkkk xxxx


----------



## hizprincess

I have not gotten yellow but what i have is creamy and ewcm confusing...gud luck hun


----------



## BabyMama89

lisaf said:


> TMI WARNING!!!!
> 
> I normally get creamy CM after ovulation. I got that this time, but the past couple of days, I've gotten CM that seems more snotty (I warned you). Its a little bit yellowish, and I would almost say it was EWCM but its not slippery and its not stretchy in general..
> Extra TMI warning!!
> Its sort of like I get this clump that will stretch, but it doesn't break apart.
> 
> Anyone know what this is? Is it possibly a pregnancy sign?
> 10dpo, temp chart has been completely different than prior temp charts... have had cramping that feels like pressure in my abdomen area... BFN this morning.

i have never been able to fully explain this like you. this is EXACTLY to a T what mine was like and i was pregnant. i got my bfp a few days after this...TMI but smell it. mine had a "distint" smell..not a foul smell...just weird..... hopefully a bfp for you....cause this is the NUMBER 1 sign i had!!!!


----------



## Clare1981

Still getting this at 7 dpo!! The only way I can describe it is SNOT!! And no BD for over a week now so its not 'Male stuff'!!


----------



## emilyandkai

LOl @ male stuff.

fx you all get your bfps x


----------



## lisaf

This has been a confusing 2ww for me and I'm just not sure whats going on.
My temp has been dropping and I've started spotting but I got a possibly positive/possibly invalid test 2 days ago. Had nothing but negative tests before and after that one so I have no clue if I had a chemical or if it was an invalid test. 
It was very weird CM though and SNOT was the best description for it.

Very odd.. can't say if mine was pregnancy related since I have no clue if I was pregnant or not.


----------



## SplishnChips

I have this too at the moment and think i'm approx 9DPO??
It is SLIGHTLY yellow, snotty and sometimes creamy coloured and has a little stretch (maybe 1 inch) any ideas???

Thanks :flower:


----------



## Emmy1987

I have this too, along with extreme back and abdominal pain :/


----------



## SplishnChips

Emmy1987 said:


> I have this too, along with extreme back and abdominal pain :/

I have a little abdominal cramping and a few twinges in (.)(.) but nothing major, cramps have only started this evening though :wacko:


----------



## elsie2010

i have this too, with low twinges/cramps and very sore boobs, been bursting into tears today too. 
i wasn't sure if it was still ewcm, it's not as gloopy or as much as normal ewcm, only a small amount but def snot like! 

I think i'm either 1 or 2 DPO, so i maybe imagining things. do you think these are relevant signs for this stage?


----------



## Emmy1987

SplishnChips said:


> Emmy1987 said:
> 
> 
> I have this too, along with extreme back and abdominal pain :/
> 
> I have a little abdominal cramping and a few twinges in (.)(.) but nothing major, cramps have only started this evening though :wacko:Click to expand...

Mine started at about 4pm, got sore nips too. Ahh why must we wait so long!!:coffee:


----------



## BabyMama89

the yellow snot like CM.. is an early sign of pregnancy. this was my FIRST sign and i JUST knew i was pregnant! 



FX :hugs:


----------



## SplishnChips

BabyMama89 said:


> the yellow snot like CM.. is an early sign of pregnancy. this was my FIRST sign and i JUST knew i was pregnant!
> 
> 
> 
> FX :hugs:

Its not yellow, yellow if you know what I mean. Its not really bright yellow but it is certainly not white. I compaired it to white wallpaper in the toilet :haha: and it looked yellow ish then??

Oh its soooo confusing :wacko:

I don't have sore (.)(.) but I keep having sharp pains every now and then :shrug:

Ah who knows..i'll wait a week or so and see if anything develops I suppose.
I actually had a couple of drinks with hubby last night (WKD) and felt sooooo sick when going to bed..I only had two small bottles and certainly didn't feel in the slightest bit drunk!!
Although with my first two I didn't get any kind of Morning sickness until 7-9 weeks.

:dust::dust:


----------



## BabyMama89

SplishnChips said:


> BabyMama89 said:
> 
> 
> the yellow snot like CM.. is an early sign of pregnancy. this was my FIRST sign and i JUST knew i was pregnant!
> 
> 
> 
> FX :hugs:
> 
> Its not yellow, yellow if you know what I mean. Its not really bright yellow but it is certainly not white. I compaired it to white wallpaper in the toilet :haha: and it looked yellow ish then??
> 
> Oh its soooo confusing :wacko:
> 
> I don't have sore (.)(.) but I keep having sharp pains every now and then :shrug:
> 
> Ah who knows..i'll wait a week or so and see if anything develops I suppose.
> I actually had a couple of drinks with hubby last night (WKD) and felt sooooo sick when going to bed..I only had two small bottles and certainly didn't feel in the slightest bit drunk!!
> Although with my first two I didn't get any kind of Morning sickness until 7-9 weeks.
> 
> :dust::dust:Click to expand...

i compared mine to toilet paper. i wiped it onto toilet paper after a Cevix check.... and it was "yellow tinted" but not yellow.


----------



## elsie2010

mine's still sticky but gone cloudier, is that good or bad? think i'm 3dpo not 2 like my ticker says.


----------



## Clare1981

Its still here!!! Just had a LOAD when I did a CP check.. it was one of those where you go 'OMG' just the grossest thing, just like a mucous plug when you are about to go into labour... Poor snot and stretched like I could not believe!! What is it!!?? I NEED to know!!!! :p


----------



## tiffanie79

I don't know if its a sign but it seems like a lot of women tend to get this CM before their BFP. I got CM like this the day before mine. 

I know everyone is different but my CM went like this. TMI ALERT LOL

EWCM (Stretchy, Clear, Really looked like eggwhites) I believe I ovulated May 5th.
Watery CM from about 1dpo-4dpo 
Pasty CM (Almost like if you mix flour with a tiny bit of water, wet but firm) Totally white. 5dpo-8dpo
9dpo started to get EW like CM again 
10 DPO the EW like CM was streaked with yellow (looked like snot if you have a cold)
11 DPO BFP and clear watery CM since (feel like I peed myself sometimes)


----------



## lisaf

Update on me - I had a weird hpt which may have been positive but only got BFNs after that. I had a blood test this morning to confirm and I am definitely not pregnant.
I either had a chemical pregnancy or I had a faulty test and was not pregnant. So I can't say if my weird CM was pregnancy related or not.

Best of luck to the rest of you though!


----------



## Clare1981

Sorry to hear that Lisa :(

Just wanted you all to know after my snot CM I think I have a VERY faint :bfp: here!! Hope this gives you all some hope!! Although Im not getting my hopes up just yet...


----------



## SplishnChips

Clare1981 said:


> Sorry to hear that Lisa :(
> 
> Just wanted you all to know after my snot CM I think I have a VERY faint :bfp: here!! Hope this gives you all some hope!! Although Im not getting my hopes up just yet...

Oh congratulations :happydance::happydance::happydance:
Have you done another test since??
Thats great news.
Not sure whats going on with me..I have lots of lotion like cm, it covers my finger (sorry I know..TMI) but also have little blobs of EWCM type stuff....anyone help with that one??

Congrats again :happydance:


----------



## Clare1981

Yes, Ive taken a clear blue digital one to wrap up for hubby!!!!



> Not sure whats going on with me..I have lots of lotion like cm, it covers my finger (sorry I know..TMI) but also have little blobs of EWCM type stuff....anyone help with that one??

This is exactly what I got a couple of days before my BFP!! Crossing everything for you!!!


----------



## Clare1981

tiffanie79 said:


> I don't know if its a sign but it seems like a lot of women tend to get this CM before their BFP. I got CM like this the day before mine.
> 
> I know everyone is different but my CM went like this. TMI ALERT LOL
> 
> EWCM (Stretchy, Clear, Really looked like eggwhites) I believe I ovulated May 5th.
> Watery CM from about 1dpo-4dpo
> Pasty CM (Almost like if you mix flour with a tiny bit of water, wet but firm) Totally white. 5dpo-8dpo
> 9dpo started to get EW like CM again
> 10 DPO the EW like CM was streaked with yellow (looked like snot if you have a cold)
> 11 DPO BFP and clear watery CM since (feel like I peed myself sometimes)

I was just about to say sounds VERY promising then saw your ticker!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## SplishnChips

Clare1981 said:


> Yes, Ive taken a clear blue digital one to wrap up for hubby!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure whats going on with me..I have lots of lotion like cm, it covers my finger (sorry I know..TMI) but also have little blobs of EWCM type stuff....anyone help with that one??
> 
> This is exactly what I got a couple of days before my BFP!! Crossing everything for you!!!Click to expand...

Awww thats wonderful..congratulations again :hugs::happydance:
This is only my first month TTC after implanon removal almost 4 weeks ago..most probably just my body getting back to normal :shrug:
Really please it was a positive sign for you though.
Hope you have a very H&H 9 months, bet you are on :cloud9:


----------



## Mamamirfy

I have heard from lots of ladies that got their BFP that 'yellow' CM is a GREAT indicator!


----------



## lisaf

hmm, that really makes me wonder if maybe I did have a chemical then and not just an invalid test.


----------



## KittyCat82

Hi ladies- I am new on here but I have had EXACTLY what you are describing-snotty, yellow and lots of it! Also (TMI ALERT) mine has a funny smell-cant describe it other than v strong urine smell-not really bad, just a bit strange-think I am 6dpo now-got very sore boobs but usually get that after ov, but not this sore-using the CBFM and this month got no peak. We bd the first few high days but thought/think chances are slim this month-good luck to all tho! x


----------



## angelluvbilly

Glad I found this post. I have had major mucous like ewcm for the past 7 days. Right now I am at 7dpo. Not sure that it is really yellow tho. more cloudy off white. Ohh I hope this is it after 15 months ttc. What day did u get ur bfp clare?


----------

